# Interesting equipment



## ausflyboy (Feb 29, 2008)

Wonder how much fun this would be  

Sorry if i've posted it in the wrong section..this is the closest one I could think of

Cheers all,
Chris


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 29, 2008)

Very cool, thanks Chris.


----------



## wilbur1 (Feb 29, 2008)

Thats pretty cool wonder if it was ever used?


----------



## ToughOmbre (Feb 29, 2008)

In the 1968 John Wayne movie "The Green Berets", there's a scene at the end of the film where a captured NVA officer is taken out of the jungle using a similiar type of equipment with a C-130.

FF to around the 7 minute mark of the video and you'll see it. 


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p1jTxjB8g1o_

TO


----------



## ccheese (Feb 29, 2008)

In one of the episodes of "The Unit" they used this system to pick up
Dennis Haysbert, using a C-130.

Charles


----------



## solnar (Mar 22, 2008)

It was also used in a James Bond movie!


----------

